# More options for shows on other TiVos



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Originally I started the thread to suggest the ability to delete or at least flag for deletion a show after transferring it. For example you transfer Fringe and watch it. Since you are on the transferred copy when you go to delete it, it would give you the options Delete Now, Delete Both Copies, or Keep This recording. This way when you are finished you don't have to track down the original to delete it. 

I could also see it being useful if you could also when browsing the other TiVo change the keep until date, delete shows, more options, or pretty much anything you could do if you were sitting in front of that TiVo.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I would LOVE this and have thought about it often. I often transfer shows (like 5 eps at a time of Dinner Impossible) and then forget what I've transferred and/or watched. It would be GREAT to be able to delete both eps from one Tivo - or, at the very least, flag it as having been transferred. :up:


----------

